# Rocky Mountain Slayer 2011 Gleitlager und Bolzen Toleranzen



## egnalnaj (25. November 2013)

Hallo . ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 Baujahr 2011 .

Wollte ich alle beweglich Teile überprüfen ( Kugelager und Gletlager ) dabei habe ich paar Sachen entdeckt die mir keine Ruhe lassen .
1- Die Igus Gleitlager Teile Nr.: 180335 an der Kettenstrebe .Nach dem Zusammenbau werden sie so stark  geklemmt daß die Strebe sich ganz schwer dreht ( ich drehe die Schraube mit einem Schraubendreher Inbus bis zum Anschlag ) 
Der Maß zwischen den beiden Enden von der unterer Strebe im ausgebauten Zustand ist 11,7 mm .
Bei der angezogener Schraube der Maß ist 10,5 mm .
Bei der oberer Strebe wo die Igus Lager sitzen der Maß mit montierten Gleitlagern ist 11,7 mm .
Das heißt die Massen stimmen so lange bis man die Schraube anzieht .( ich habe unter die Schrauben Köpfe Unterlägscheiben 1,5 mm gegeben dann dreht sich alles leicht )
Vieleicht mache ich was falsch .Für mich müsste die Schraube bis zum Anschlag angezogen werden und nicht einfach so weit reingedreht werden bis die Strebe sich frei dreht .
2- Die Wippen (rockerplate ) werden mit einem Bolzen festgehalten .Nach dem Zusammenbau ist ist ein Radialspiel vorhanden .Die Kugellager sind neu .
Mir ist aufgefallen das die Massen aller Bolzen ( bolt ) entsprechen nicht den Massen in Rocky Mountain Zeichnungen .
Bolt-180466-070 soll : 12x70 mm , ist :11,88 x70 mm
Bolt - 180463-021 soll :12x21 mm , ist :11,88 x20,88 mm
Bolt- 180489-022 soll : 15x22 mm , ist :14,88x21,78 mm
Bolt - 180467-064 soll :15x64 mm , ist : 14,85x64 mm
Die Bolzen sind nicht beschädigt daß es dadurch kleiner wäre .
Sind die Toleranzen so gewollt ?
Ich habe schon mit einem Händler (Der Radgeber in Lennestadt ) in meiner Nähe ( 60 km ) drüber gesprochen ,er konnte mir nicht helfen 
 Hat jemand schon ähnliche Probleme damit .Wurde gerne mit jemanden reden der schon die obigen Arbeiten durchgeführt hat .
Einer von Bikeaction hatte mir so eine Antwort gegeben :
Hallo
leider kann ich das so nicht beurteilen, fernmündlich geht das nicht. Gewisse Toleranzen sind schon vorhanden, aber Setzen sich beim Anziehen mit dem richtigen Drehmoment, sofern die Distanzscheiben, bzw. IGUS Buchsen korrekt platziert sind. Wenn alle Teile laut der Eplosionszeichnung (  http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2013RMB_TECHMANUAL-Jan9.pdf ab Seite 25 )  and der richtigen Stelle sitzen, ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass eventuell mit falschen Drehmomenten, oder Schrauben gearbeitet wurde. Bitte lasse Sie sich das durch den Vorbesitzer bestätigen.
Für rasche Antwort werde ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (26. November 2013)

egnalnaj schrieb:


> Hallo . ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 Baujahr 2011 .
> 
> Bolt-180466-070 soll : 12x70 mm , ist :11,88 x70 mm
> Bolt - 180463-021 soll :12x21 mm , ist :11,88 x20,88 mm
> ...



Moin,

11,88 statt 12,0 ist sicher Toleranz, denke ich. So genau hab ich noch nie nachgemessen. Ich habe sicher schon 10 Slayer Hinterbauten zerlegt und gewartet und wenn Bolzen und LAger i.O. waren liefen die Alle spielfrei. Wie auf Deinem Bild 3 kann im zerlegten Zustand ein Bolzen in einem Lager schon minimal! Spiel haben. Erst montiert mit allen Scheiben und entsprechend korrekt angezogen, soll das Ganze spielfrei laufen.
Ansonsten auf zum Händler mit Deinem Bausatz... Ferndiagnose geht da wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egnalnaj (26. November 2013)

Heute bin ich extra 60 km gefahren um den Rahmen bei dem Händler begutachten zu können .Wie erwartet sagte er mir es ist alles in Ordnung , könnte noch straffer sein .Vielleicht haben die Leute von Rocky so das extra konstruiert keine Ahnung .Für mich ist die Konstruktion alles anders als gut .Vor allem , wenn man den Bolzen fest zieht werden die Enden von der Strebe (Bild 2) nicht parallel sondern konisch .Der Abstand zwischen den beiden Enden (Bild 2 ) misst 11,7 mm .Nach zusammenschrauben etwa 10,5 mm .Bei der anderer  Strebe (Bild 1 ) wo der Igus Lager sitzt ist der Maß 9,7 mm plus 2 mal 1mm Bund von dem Igus Gleitlager macht zusammen 11,7 mm ,dann würde es perfekt passen .Dass der Drehpunkt so schwer dreht wird das Anschprechverhalten des Hinterbaus beeinträchtigt .In dem Mountain Bike Magazin schreiben die Tester :Im Downhill ist vom steilen Sitzwinkel nichts mehr zu spüren: Der Fahrer steht zentral über dem Bike, die ausgewogene Geometrie sorgt für viel Fahrstabilität. Umso ärgerlicher, dass das zu straffe Heck den Bergabspaß spürbar limitiert und im Vergleich zur erstklassigen

 Lyrik-Forke zu wenig Komfort bietet.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (27. November 2013)

egnalnaj schrieb:


> Heute bin ich extra 60 km gefahren um den Rahmen bei dem Händler begutachten zu können .Wie erwartet sagte er mir es ist alles in Ordnung , könnte noch straffer sein .Vielleicht haben die Leute von Rocky so das extra konstruiert keine Ahnung .Für mich ist die Konstruktion alles anders als gut



In der Praxis ist der Slayer-Hinterbau einer der stressfreiesten eben durch die teilweise IGUS Lagerung.



egnalnaj schrieb:


> .Vor allem , wenn man den Bolzen fest zieht werden die Enden von der Strebe (Bild 2) nicht parallel sondern konisch .Der Abstand zwischen den beiden Enden (Bild 2 ) misst 11,7 mm .Nach zusammenschrauben etwa 10,5 mm .Bei der anderer  Strebe (Bild 1 ) wo der Igus Lager sitzt ist der Maß 9,7 mm plus 2 mal 1mm Bund von dem Igus Gleitlager macht zusammen 11,7 mm ,dann würde es perfekt passen .Dass der Drehpunkt so schwer dreht wird das Anschprechverhalten des Hinterbaus beeinträchtigt



IGUS Lager bewegen sich subjektiv etwas schwer wenn sie von Hand bewegt werden, als Industrielager. Aber auch bei Indusrielagern gibts Unterschiede, frag mal Liteville... Zitat: "Die (Industrie)Lager müssen beim Drehen von Hand leicht rauh laufen damit der Hinterbau spielfrei läuft, das ist so gewollt..." 



egnalnaj schrieb:


> .In dem Mountain Bike Magazin schreiben die Tester :Im Downhill ist vom steilen Sitzwinkel nichts mehr zu spüren: Der Fahrer steht zentral über dem Bike, die ausgewogene Geometrie sorgt für viel Fahrstabilität. Umso ärgerlicher, dass das zu straffe Heck den Bergabspaß spürbar limitiert und im Vergleich zur erstklassigen
> 
> Lyrik-Forke zu wenig Komfort bietet.



also das hättest Du auch vor dem Kauf in Erfahrung bringen können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2013)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> .......... Aber auch bei Indusrielagern gibts Unterschiede, frag mal Liteville... Zitat: "Die (Industrie)Lager müssen beim Drehen von Hand leicht rauh laufen damit der Hinterbau spielfrei läuft, das ist so gewollt..."



Der ist gut!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. November 2013)

Das von dir zitierte zu straffe Heck aus dem Test wird sicherlich nicht von ein wenig straff laufenden Igus Gleitlagern kommen... 
Abgesehen davon: den Hinterbau des Slayers als limitierenden Spaßfaktor im DH zu bezeichnen, halte ich persönlich für Schwachsinn. 

Zu deiner Problematik: Bist du das Bike schon gefahren oder hast du bis jetzt nur den Rahmen auseinander gebaut und jedes Lager auf Spielfreiheit und Leichtläufigkeit überprüft? 
Wenn zu 1. nein: bau das Bike auf, und fahr... ich bezweifle, das du oben genannte Probleme in der Praxis merken wirst.


----------



## egnalnaj (1. Dezember 2013)

ich bin schon mit dem Bike gefahren .Ich wollte einfach andere fragen ob ihnen dieses Phänomen bekannt ist .Ob  der schwer drehende Drehpunkt  Einfluss auf schlechtes Ansprechen des Hinterbaus  hat Weiß ich nicht .Für mich ist es wichtig dass man alle mögliche Störquellen eliminiert dass man am Ende ruhig sagen kann  :der Fahrwerk kann sich besten entfalten .Alle die hier mir eine  Antwort gegeben haben sagten Garnichts über den  krummen Endstück der unteren Strebe .Entweder mein Rahmen ist falsch geschweißt oder die Leute von Rocky haben das alles so konstruiert .Dass der Lager( der Bund ) dadurch nur an kleiner Fläche Kontakt mit der Strebe aufnimmt  wird es schnelleres  Verbrauchs zu Folge haben .Manch achten nicht auf solche Feinheiten ich aber bin sehr penibel .Meine Devise lautet nicht irgendwie wird das schon funktioniert .Fahren und der Rest ist mir egal .Wenn es kaputt wird ,egal .
Noch eine Frage an  Ride - UnLTD .Du hast zehn mal deinen Hinterbau zerlegt und meinen Problem nicht entdeckt ? Oder bist Du auch der Meinung dass die klugen Rocky Moutain Leute haben das gewollt konstruiert .
Für mich in meinem Fall ist das Murks .Solche Toleranzen könnte man einem Ragazi aus dem Baumarkt zutrauen und nicht einer legendären Firma aus Kanada die in China produziert .   
Amen


----------



## Nofaith (2. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe arbeitet *Ride - UnLTD* bei Rocky Mountain & Friends in München.


Ich kann Deinen Frust verstehen, hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem Slayer SXC am Ausfallende(siehe Album). Der "Murks", wie Du es bezeichnest, wird nicht besser werden. Im Grunde bleiben Dir nur drei Möglichkeiten:


Du lebst damit.
Du verkaufst das Bike bzw. wandelst es.
Du optimierst das Ganze.
Ich hab mich in meinem Fall für Variante drei entschieden, eine gute Lösung gefunden und diese auch schon weiteren Forenmitgliedern zu Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Nofaith (2. Dezember 2013)

egnalnaj schrieb:


> Hallo . ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 Baujahr 2011 .
> 
> Wollte ich alle beweglich Teile überprüfen ( Kugelager und Gletlager ) dabei habe ich paar Sachen entdeckt die mir keine Ruhe lassen .
> 1- Die Igus Gleitlager Teile Nr.: 180335 an der Kettenstrebe .Nach dem Zusammenbau werden sie so stark  geklemmt daß die Strebe sich ganz schwer dreht ( ich drehe die Schraube mit einem Schraubendreher Inbus bis zum Anschlag )
> ...




Hast Du hier mal einen Drehmomentschlüssel als alternative in Betracht gezogen? Anzugsmoment ist 11Nm. Wie breit ist die Metall-Buchse?


----------



## egnalnaj (2. Dezember 2013)

endlich eine kompetente Antwort ,danke .  Wie hast Du das optimiert ? Der Bolzen- Teile Nr.: 180463-021 soll :12x21 mm ,


----------



## Nofaith (2. Dezember 2013)

Achtung: Ich hatte ein Problem am *Slayer SXC*, das Bohrungsmaß war zu groß, somit hatte ich Spiel im Lager zwischen "Ketten- und Sattelstrebe". Das Problem hatten hier im Forum drei Fahrer.


In Deinem Fall würde ich erstmal das ganze mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen, im ausgebauten Zustand stimmt das Maß von 11,7mm ja. Wie breit ist die Kettenstrebe an der Stelle wo die Buchse durchgeht? Der Bolzen ist 21mm, die Strebe?


Was den Rocker betrifft, hier würd ich auch erstmal mit den entsprechenden Drehmomenten anziehen. Hast Du dann noch Spiel gibt's Passscheiben mit denen man sowas ausgleichen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egnalnaj (2. Dezember 2013)

Der Maß zwischen den beiden Enden von der unterer Strebe im ausgebauten Zustand ist 11,7 mm 
Bei der angezogener Schraube der Maß ist 10,5 mm .
.Bei der anderer  Strebe (Bild 1 ) wo der Igus Lager sitzt ist der Maß 9,7 mm 
 plus 2 mal 1mm Bund von dem Igus Gleitlager macht zusammen 11,7 mm ,dann würde es perfekt passen .
Dann scheint es so als der Bolzen zu kurz wäre .Aber der Maß stimmt mit der RM Zeichnung überein .


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Dezember 2013)

Um nun deine Fragen genauer zu beantworten:
Nein, ich habe die von dir beschriebenen Punkte nicht an meinem Slayer beobachtet. Die Lager des Hinterbaus drehen sich m.E. wie sie sollten. Dabei ist es so, wie Ride Ltd beschrieben hat, dass die Igus Gleitlager sich subjektiv ein wenig schwerer drehen als Industrielager.

Das einzige, was bei meinem Slayer eine deutliche Verbesserung des Hinterbaus gebracht hat, war die Verwendung von Huber Bushings und Igus Gleitlagern beim Dämpfer anstelle der original verbauten Buchsen von Rocky und den Lagern von Fox in den Dämpferaugen.

Frage 1 an dich:
Benutzt du einen Drehmomentschlüssel?
Aus meiner Erfahrung weiß ich, das mit einem Inbus fest drehen bis nichts mehr geht von Person zu Person ziemlich unterschiedlich ist... abgesehen davon machen Drehmomentangaben schon Sinn (Nach Fest kommt ab, oder die Funktion leidet.)

Frage 2 an dich: Bemerkst du die von dir beschriebenen Mängel im eingebauten Zustand? Dh: merkst du einen Unterschied, ob du besagte Schraube fest zudrehst, das sich die Verbindung im nicht vollständig montierten Zustand schwergängig dreht, oder ob du sie nur so fest anziehst, das sie leichtgängig ist?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2013)

IGUS Kunststoffe schmiere ich beim Einbau immer mit Wachs.

Fox hat zwischenzeitlich auch Kunststoffbuchsen in den Dämpferaugen.
Gleiches Material wie Huber, jedoch mit Bund und Dichtung.

Beste Lösung sind Nadellager, aber nur dort wo sich auch was dreht.
22x8mm sind leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Nofaith (3. Dezember 2013)

Benutzt Du einen Drehmomentschlüssel? Auf Anschlag anzuziehen, wie Du es in Deinem ersten Post beschreibst, ist nicht sinnvoll.





egnalnaj schrieb:


> Der Maß zwischen den beiden Enden von der unterer Strebe im ausgebauten Zustand ist 11,7 mm
> Bei der angezogener Schraube der Maß ist 10,5 mm .
> .Bei der anderer  Strebe (Bild 1 ) wo der Igus Lager sitzt ist der Maß 9,7 mm
> plus 2 mal 1mm Bund von dem Igus Gleitlager macht zusammen 11,7 mm ,dann würde es perfekt passen .
> Dann scheint es so als der Bolzen zu kurz wäre .Aber der Maß stimmt mit der RM Zeichnung überein .


----------



## egnalnaj (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich benutze einen Drehmomentschlüssel.
Frage 2 von Elefantenvogel es wird schon  schwergängig wenn ich die besagte Schraube mit einem Inbus Schraubendreher zudrehe .Dann nach dem benutzen von Drehmomentschlüssel wird das sehr fest und die "Gabelung " verformt sich sichtbar ,so dass man mit bloßem Auge die nicht parallel verlaufene Enden erkennt .
Der Maß vor anziehen :11,7 mm
Der Maß nach anziehen : 10,5 mm .


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Dezember 2013)

Hast du den Rahmen neu beim Händler gekauft? Wenn ja: Reklamier es und schau, wie es sich regelt. 
Wenn nein: Bestell nen Satz neue Lager und Bolzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egnalnaj (3. Dezember 2013)

Lager habe ich neu und der Bolzen in der Länge entspricht den RM Toleranzen .Ich habe schon mit dem Hauptimporteur gesprochen .Ich habe ihn hingewiesen auf die abweichende Toleranzen ,meistens sind die Bolzen bei dem Durchmesser um etwa ein zehntel mm zu klein .Marco Schröder von Bikeaction hat mir so beantwortet :
"leider kann ich das so nicht beurteilen, fernmündlich geht das nicht. Gewisse Toleranzen sind schon vorhanden, aber Setzen sich beim Anziehen mit dem richtigen Drehmoment, sofern die Distanzscheiben, bzw. IGUS Buchsen korrekt platziert sind. Wenn alle Teile laut der Eplosionszeichnung (  http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2013RMB_TECHMANUAL-Jan9.pdf ab Seite 25 )  an der richtigen Stelle sitzen, ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass eventuell mit falschen Drehmomenten, oder Schrauben gearbeitet wurde". 
Der Bolzen der die beiden Wippen (Rocker Platten ) verbindet :
Bolt-180466-070 soll : 12x70 mm , ist :11,88 x70 mm .Die Toleranzen sind für mich zu groß .Wenn der Bolzen auf null wäre oder paar tausendstel kleiner wäre dann würde er sich beim festschrauben axial dehnen und in dem Kugellager mittlerem Ring festsetzen .Aber so wie jetzt ,ist  die Wippe nicht fest und wackelt .Bevor ich das alles auseinander gebaut habe ,spürte ich Garnichts   .Jetzt lässt das mich nicht in Ruhe .Ich werde keine neue Bolzen bestellen ,weil wie ich vermute die "gewissen" Toleranzen sind bei RM normal  und ich bekomme die gleichen Teile noch mal .
Ich wünschte mir dass einer RM Slayer Besitzer mir die genannte Bolzen und Abstände bei der Strebe nachmessen würde .So könnte ich 100 % sicher sein daß  die Teile und Maßen bei allen Slayer gleich sind .


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (4. Dezember 2013)

egnalnaj schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an  Ride - UnLTD .Du hast zehn mal deinen Hinterbau zerlegt und meinen Problem nicht entdeckt ? Oder bist Du auch der Meinung dass die klugen Rocky Moutain Leute haben das gewollt konstruiert .
> Für mich in meinem Fall ist das Murks .Solche Toleranzen könnte man einem Ragazi aus dem Baumarkt zutrauen und nicht einer legendären Firma aus Kanada die in China produziert .
> Amen



Nein, ich habe gar kein Slayer.  Ich hab nen Rocky-Shop und hab dem entsprechend ne Menge Slayer verkauft und folglich auch hin und wieder mal eins im Service...

Ragazi wird mit zz geschrieben  

Ich schliesse mich Marco von BikeAction an. Fernmündlich oder in Foren lässt sich nicht alles lösen, nachdem Dir ja inzwischen einige Tipps von anderen Mitgliedern zur Verfügung stehen.. bin ich raus.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Dezember 2013)

Bestell dir neue Bolzen und Lager, schau was die für ne Toleranz haben, informier mich, nach welcher DIN ISO Norm die produziert sind, wenn diese eingehalten ist, Pech gehabt, wenn sie nicht eingehalten ist, reklamier das ganze.
Oder lass dir direkt welche fertigen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht solltest du es mal mit Einschicken versuchen?
Nur dann wirst du mal eine Aussage ohne Glaskugeleffekt bekommen.


----------



## Nofaith (4. Dezember 2013)

Nochmals, im Grunde bleiben Dir nur drei Möglichkeiten:



Du lebst damit.
Du verkaufst das Bike bzw. wandelst es.
Du optimierst das Ganze.


Zu Variante 3: Mehr als 0,2mm solltest Du die IGUS-Lager nicht klemmen. Wenn alles so ist wie Du es beschreibst, müsste es ohne angezogene Schraube aussehen wie unten angedeutet. Ich würde mir einen Bolzen anfertigen lassen der dann die benötigte Länge hat. Eine gute Adresse hierfür => Jäger Motosport Dort hab ich mir schon Bolzen nach Muster fertigen lassen.


----------



## egnalnaj (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo an Nofaith .Danke für deine Hilfe .So viel Hilfsbereitschaft von einer fremden Person hätte mich nie träumen lassen .Meisten hier haben meinen Problem nicht erkannt oder nicht wahrnehmen wollen .Von manchen habe ich nur Ironie gespürt .Dass Du für mich so viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen ( diese Grafik ) hast ,das ist mehr als eine Gefälligkeit .Mir fehlen die Worte .
Jetzt zur Sache .  So einen Bolzen anfertigen zu lassen wäre bestimmt sehr aufwendig und teuer .Ich habe mir schon geholfen ,ganz einfach mit einer Unterlegscheibe 1mm dick .Die habe ich dort platziert wo Du "wie viel Luft  hast Du hier " gezeigt hast .Die   Unterlegscheibe verlängert somit den Bolzen um 1 mm .
So kommt zu erst der Bolzen dann die 1mm  Unterlegscheibe dann conical c`sunk washer nr 40 RM Zeichnung und am Ende eine M6 Schraube .Jetzt bewegt sich alles viel leichter .Nicht ganz so ich mir gewünscht hätte aber mindestens diese "Gabelung" ( auf deiner Grafik schwarzes U -Profil ) verläuft parallel .Wenn ich noch mehr unterlegen würde weist Der Bolzen einen axialen Spiel auf .Mit einem neuen Bolzen wäre es alles professioneller aber so wie es ist, ist auch gut .
Vielleicht in der Zukunft findet sich einer der bei der anfallender Wartung misst für mich die betreffende Teile .
An dieser Stelle bedanke ich mich für alle die mir geholfen haben und besonders danke ich  Dir Norfaith !!!
Grüße


----------

